# San Pedro Cactus



## Beer_Guy (Jan 27, 2007)

I bought a packet of San Pedro seeds almost 2 years ago. I planted all 75 seeds in 2 x 2 pots. Most of them sprouted and now after 2 years I have about 40 1 inch tall cactuses(cactii?). I read that they grow 12 inches per year but mine are far from 24 inches tall.
I keep them indoors for the winter in a south facing window that doesn't get full sun because of some trees.
Do you think they would do better in my grow box with my other plants? Or maybe just a floro over the winter right where they're at?
Anyone have experience with cactus? 
Thanks!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey man, glad to hear your cacti are doin well. There are other forums out there that consist of cacti-mushrooms-etc. even extraction techniques of the oh so prized mescaline. shroomery.com miht be a good place to start.
Lil tid-bit did you know that san pedro cacti grow inside the federal building in DC and has they psychoatictive ingreidient. Another tidbit. Pedro is leal as soon as you try to refine it it becomes a felony so be careful dude.


----------



## Beer_Guy (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm growing them to sell at our plant store. I'll probably only keep 2 of them.
Just wondering how to get them to grow better.


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 29, 2007)

Beerguy,

These sites may be found useful.  Please keep updates on your experience with this.  They take a long time, but still would be very interesting to see. Any pics of them now?

http://www.xs4all.nl/~knehnav/sanpedro.htm

http://leda.lycaeum.org/?ID=11193

Good Luck


----------



## Beer_Guy (Jan 29, 2007)

I can have pics soon, I'll try for early this week.


----------



## Beer_Guy (Jan 29, 2007)

Here are some pics....

This is one tray:






Close up of the middle ones:





Sure wish these babies would grow!
Thanks for the input.


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 29, 2007)

This should give you an idea of the sizes it should be

http://www.sacredcactus.com/ebay6-28-06/Peruvian_Torch_Seedlings2.jpg

What kind of dirt do you have it in?  For some reason it looks like you have a really slow growth rate what are the conditions it's living in again?  I would deffinetely say have some sort of light there for it as well as the high temps it demands.


----------



## Beer_Guy (Jan 29, 2007)

I took a generic potting soil and added about 40% sand and a few handfulls of peat. I'm putting them under lights(floros) this coming weekend. 
Would you recomend 16/8 as the light schedule?


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 29, 2007)

I would say 18/6.  How come you say 16/8?  Is the light times different for desert plants?  Also, they sell actual cactus soil.  Even though you mixed your own maybe giving it a shot with some new cactis soil might be good for it. New transplant into new cactus soil with new conditions.  Something is bound to change.


----------



## Beer_Guy (Jan 30, 2007)

> I would say 18/6.  How come you say 16/8?



A couple of beers an minor dyslexia maybe? 
I'll try the 18/6, it'll be a while before I'm able to see a difference though.


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 30, 2007)

keep us posted beer guy when you get the light up and running.  It's a MJ forum, but the cantaloupes were done like a grow journal and people are starting to take eye on it.  Got me going cactus crazy.  Might have to get me a few cactuses that have been started out and see how they grow.  A friend of a friend of mine, years ago way back had a little cactus in a pot it was about a foot tall and  after several months it formed this beautiful flower exactly like this one, but blue.  

http://www.treknature.com/gallery/Europe/Spain/photo43474.htm

Here is one from the san pedro

http://www.peyote.net/albums/Cacti/SanPedroFlower.sized.jpg

You should be good to play around with it, this cactus is stronger then other ones and can take temperature variations.


----------



## GrowerOfBuds (Mar 1, 2007)

You're cacti seem to be only a couple inches smaller than they should be at a two year mark. Only cacti under perfect conditions will grow 12 inches a year. My father grows cacti and seems to be very good at it. In about 5 years his cacti have grown to about 5-6 inches on average.


----------



## Beer_Guy (Mar 1, 2007)

> In about 5 years his cacti have grown to about 5-6 inches on average.



That makes me feel better. Maybe I'm not so bad at it. LOL


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 10, 2007)

Nah you'll be alright say anymore pics of those youngsters?


----------



## Beer_Guy (Mar 10, 2007)

I've had them under floros for a couple weeks now, it does look like they've grown a bit. I'll post another pic in a bit.


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 10, 2007)

hmm wander what would happen if you put them under a HID lamp.


----------



## Beer_Guy (Mar 10, 2007)

The 2 400 watt HPS's I have are currently being used. If I had a spare, I'd try it.
I think it would work pretty good.


----------

